# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Found frog in pool

## Lily00

I went outside this morning and found a frog floating all sprawled out in our little pool. I thought it was dead but it started swimming when I tried to scoop it out. My 5 year old daughter (who LOVES frogs) grabbed it out of the water. He was very bloated looking and his underside almost looked translucent from all the water. I have no idea how long he was in the pool but he seemed very tired because he held on to my daughter's hand and wouldn't hop away. So she just sat and let him cling to her hand for awhile and eventually he started climbing around her fingers (much to her delight). Once he seemed recovered we released him under a large shrub.
Do you think he'll be ok? The chemical levels in the pool shouldn't be very high. 
Any ideas what kind he was? I think some sort of tree frog because he had those sticky feet. We live in southeast Missouri. 
Yes, my daughter wears sparkly dresses to catch frogs.  :Smile:  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lily00

We looked it up ourselves and we're pretty sure it was a Gray Treefrog.  :Smile:

----------


## elly

Yes, that's a gray treefrog. Sadly the frog will probably be a little damaged from the water, maybe not too much since you say there's not much chlorine and it wasn't there long.

You can make a frog log if frogs falling into your pool is a common problem. Just a flat floating foam tile with angled edges that the frog can climb onto.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Lily00

----------


## Lily00

I have no idea how long the frog was in there. Hopefully not too long but he was awfully bloated looking. I hope he lives.  :Frown: 

We've had the pool up for a year and this is the first time I've found a frog in it but I'll definitely make something just in case. It was pretty upsetting when I thought he was dead.

----------


## Dace

Put it in some fresh water to flush out the chemicals! My biggest, healthiest gray tree frog was found as a tiny froglet on the inside edge of a pool. Given the position she was in (the pool had a lip so she probably couldn't have just climbed down), she almost certainly survived a plunge into the chlorine. I've also found an extremely bloated spring peeper in a swimming pool, which gradually recovered when I put it in a cup of water.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Lily00

----------


## Lily00

Unfortunately we released it after he recovered enough to hop around. My daughter looked for him about 10 minutes later and he was gone. Hopefully he makes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lily00

Well....now we have what looks to be lots and lots of frog eggs in the pool!! 
Any ideas of what I should do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elly

scoop 'em out into dechlorinated water (bottled if you don't have any dechlorinator at hand), maybe transfer to a nearby pond? I don't know if they'll hatch, but it's worth a shot.

If you decide to keep some until they turn into frogs, you'll probably need a lot of boiled lettuce and fishfood when they turn into tads.

----------


## Lily00

This is just so funny because we are literally on our way right now to buy some pet frogs. Lol. 
I'd love to hatch them but I'm not sure I'm up to the challenge. I'll see what I can do about scooping them all out.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

It is pretty fun/educational to raise tadpoles though, maybe if you're up to the challenge, you could try it!  :Smile:

----------


## elly

Raising tads can be fun but it does require time, attention, and water changes. Whatever you decide to do I wouldn't suggest trying to raise all the eggs, just in case they all hatch!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Dace

If you ask me, raising tadpoles is way easier than taking care of frogs. Though caring for young froglets isn't... Should you decide to keep the tadpoles until the become frogs, I hope you like jars filled with rotten bananas 'cause it's fruit fly time.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lily00

I'm definitely not going to be keepin them and raising them. Lol. As much as I'd love to watch them grow, we are total froggy beginners and just brought home out very first pet frogs yesterday.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dace

Just sayin', the gray you found in the pool would've made a good pet too.

----------


## Lily00

Yeah, I found that out after I released it. Lol. My daughter was very mad at me when she saw pictures of pet gray tree frogs. She went outside the next day looking for it. She was crawling under bushes saying "ribbit ribbit come here froggy". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## elly

Heh, if it makes you feel any better, sometimes wild frogs are nervous in captivity. Plus, those wild frogs older than a tadpole have had time to pick up parasites, which might be fine in the wild, but in captivity sometimes the parasites build up in the tank and in the frog's system and make them sick.

----------

